# CM4DX nightly Installing Update Freeze



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Well.. Not knowing where to start, I am installing the CM4DX Shadow Nightly #78, and after getting the Check_Kernel Error, I removed the three suggested lines. And re-packaged it. Now, After Wiping everything ( Data, Cache, Davlink, all that fun stuff ) I go to install the actual package, and it says Installing Update..... And then just sits there, Its been like this for about 5 minutes now, and this is not the first time its done this.

I've also re-downloaded it, Checked the MD5 sum, and then everything. I don't know whats going on..

anyhelp?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

What are you trying to install it from, froyo or GB?


----------



## Fawkes (Sep 12, 2011)

Froyo. I've been running a RC of CM7 With the .32 Kernel...

I restored to my Backup, and now it says im on the Nightly.. from 7-9-2011 But my backup was called Update- M7.1.0- RC0-DROIDX-Kang


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

what are you using to edit the updater-script?

i thought you were going to move up to gingerbread the other day? did you chicken out? lol. jk


----------

